# Halo vs. Earthborn



## FishersVizlaMom (Sep 11, 2013)

My guy is 14 months old and couldn't tolerate anything but Pro Plan Lamb and Rice puppy. We tried some holistic and grain free. He chokes on the tiny kibble, so we tried Purina One Lamb and Rice. He likes it and does well on it, but I have noticed nonstop scratching, chewing, etc. Our vet wants him off corn/wheat/soy, but Innova, Chicken Soup, and Blue Buffalo gave him major diarrhea no matter how slowly I introduced. So, because he just won't eat predominately chicken based, I am happy with both the ingredients and protein/fat in Halo Spot's Stew Lamb and Earthborn Holistics Grain Free Meadow Feast. Any opinions??? Really want to get this guy healthy since he had such a rough start. He was the runt, filled with worms when we got him, and his mom was severely overbred. His brother, who my brother has, is also sensitive to corn/wheat/soy, but he looks so much better than our guy. He eats Diamond Naturals Chicken, but the lamb version was too low in protein. Should I just make him get used to chicken and top it?? Thanks!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Both crappers some of the worst choices and You asked 

processed junk in a bag

feel free the Mix is the Fix


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

http://youtu.be/I5ZeNLUEHKY

One much easier then the Great Becker 

Me ;D


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

We feed taste of the wild grain free - pacific stream (salmon). Wilson has an iron stomach (started on purina something or another, was on blue buffalo puppy chicken and lamb when we first brought him home) and has never had a problem with any of that. My in-laws have a lab with a very sensitive stomach (cannot eat lamb and most things give him stomach trouble), but I suggested they try the pacific stream too and the lab is tolerating it like a champ. Maybe you could pick up a sample or small bag or split one with your brother and see how the pups do.


----------



## FishersVizlaMom (Sep 11, 2013)

Please only respond regarding Earthborn or Halo. I am not interested in raw or making my own. I have 4 little ones, and kibble works for us. Also, both foods are rated 4-stars on dog food advisor, so I would hardly call them crap. I have seen that mercola video before as well.


----------



## FishersVizlaMom (Sep 11, 2013)

Pacific Stream would probably work if it didn't have the potato.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Never said a thing about all raw options? 

All bag food is junk if that's the only option or choice and the ratings Mean Zero to Real educators in the sport and what we did for 45 years are $ to support the products not real life support

without other options with Kibble

Your Miles behind the 8 ball of care choices or foods

and without supplements support such as pre and pro biotics digestive enzymes and pure fish oils grade 1 

your proteins sugars and fats and more are not all used or even processed and then the blood sugars are never stable 

I use kibble as the last mixer

and these Choices  

matter just as much to kids  care and health as well 

None of this is about you or me or the Xmas tree 

the choices are about Reds 

so your not just left with chances

Choices win 

I means little to Mates


----------



## FishersVizlaMom (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok I guess it was a bad idea to join this forum. I will just leave now.


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

Everyone has to do what works for them, their comfort level, and their dogs. 


Given the choices, I'd go with the Earthborn Naturals. They are comparable foods but the Halo has multiple carb sources and is way over-priced in my area. 

I hope you find something that works for you!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

FVM, I think you have more options than you think you have for your pup. Personally we feed Taste of the Wild High Prairie (bison) which has sweet potato in it. This may work for your pup as it's grain free, wheat free and soy free. They also have a variety of proteins to choose from.

As far as the other two- I can't speak from experience with them but when I was looking for a new, better food for our boy I was very close to trying Earthborn but decided to try TOTW first. We had had our boy on a few different foods (including Blue Buffalo) and he was having some major stomach problems like your boy as well.

Another option you may be able to look into is still using the chicken as the main protein but finding a good, high quality wet food that meets your pups dietary needs which you can mix in. Merrick has a pretty good wet food that offers multiple main proteins so you can mix it up and your pup will have less chance of getting bored. Also, adding pumpkin to your pups food instead of a wet food is a nice treat that will also help them to firm up their poo


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

FVM - I'm afraid I don't know those two foods, are they maybe not sold in the UK? Anyway, we make it work by feeding a high quality kibble (James) mixed with oats, sweet potato, low fat live yoghurt, bits of broc stalk or cabbage for greens. But this won't always all be in the same bowl on the same day. Kibble forms the basis of his meal, then if I'm cooking green veg I'll cut some into big chunks and throw it into my V's carrier bag in the freezer. This is full of bits of veg he likes, cooked sweet potato which I just cook at the same time as I cook for us then let it cool and freeze it. It's really low prep time, and I feel like he's getting a better mix.


----------



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

FishersVizlaMom said:


> Ok I guess it was a bad idea to join this forum. I will just leave now.


I don't think she is coming back.... Good Job Rudy.....lol


----------

